# New to the business. Need advices.



## moppie (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi all, I'm new to this t-shirt business. A few questions.

My website is Moppie International
I've started with a more childish and cutesy design and now i'm shifting towards a more grown-up design. But still keeping my style. 

1. How to I really get people to notice my brand.
2. Does people think that silkscreen is cheaper?
3. Any ways to advertise or publicize my brand.

I rather restricted with my design because I'm not printing myself and that it will be too expensive to add in more colours. 
Business haven't really gone well. Maybe because I've just started it. Or my designs are just not interesting enough.

Do please give me some advices. I am listening to all of them. =] Thanks


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

moppie said:


> 1. How to I really get people to notice my brand.


Depends on your budget.

Big budget... Launch a national campaign.

Moderate budget... Launch a local campaign.

Low budget... Internet. Use social media like Facebook, Twitter, etc. Post on message boards. Contact blogs and offer free samples if they review and write about your brand. Really try to connect with people that fit your target market.



moppie said:


> 2. Does people think that silkscreen is cheaper?


In terms of the consumer's perceived value at retail, screen printing (or silkscreening) is considered to have the highest quality and durability.



moppie said:


> 3. Any ways to advertise or publicize my brand.


This is the same as question 1.



moppie said:


> Business haven't really gone well. Maybe because I've just started it. Or my designs are just not interesting enough.


Give it time. Building a brand is not something you can achieve overnight. Or even in a few weeks or months.


----------



## FormulaDesigns (Apr 15, 2010)

To advertise your brand, if you have the money to spend, I suggest advertising with Google. If you want free advertising, I suggest using site's that you could use to link back to your site. To do this you could use Squidoo, social bookmarking sites and forums. The more links you have going back to your site, the higher authority and page rank your site will have = the higher authority your brand will have.


----------



## moppie (Apr 15, 2010)

thanks for the replies. I got a low budget and I've everything you'll adviced. things are getting abit better. =]


----------



## homeonline (Feb 26, 2010)

Business tips:

Have passion for your business
Set an example of trustworthiness
Don't let fear of failure hold you back
Make timely decisions
Be flexible, except with core values
Believe


----------



## AngrySpade (Feb 7, 2010)

Before you do any kind of advertising you should figure out who your target market is and then decide on how to advertise towards them. Facebook and Twitter will help you and also Myspace too. It takes a very long time to get your brand out there so be ready to live and breath for your new business. Work hard and always try to think of new ideas!


----------



## moppie (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies up till now. Really useful


----------

